# New Rabbit Shelter (Pics)



## moonkitten

Well it looks like the barn at the new house is going to take a LOT of work, so for a temporary winter housing, I had a horse run-in dropped in last week. I actually like this so much I might scrap the barn repair and just go with this 

Here's the pics:



















I have 2 sets of racks, one down each side, but it's been pouring rain non-stop so I didn't take photos of the final setup with rabbits and all.


----------



## ladymother

Awesome setup!


----------



## brandkelz

Now that is one heck of a setup. Your rabbits should be warm and toasty when the winter snows come....


----------



## MaggieJ

I'm envious, Moonkitten! That looks great!


----------



## boiledfrog

Have fun mowing the floor.


----------



## flowergurl

Plant the floor in clover and let the bunnies out to eat!


----------



## beccachow

Nice! What are you planning for a door? We had a harsh winter here, and we fitted a heavy cloth tarp over the overhang openings for the horses, worked like a charm. It really kept the heat in on even the coldest days.


----------



## moonkitten

I don't expect the grass inside to grow much since it gets no light or rain under the racks 

I was planning to use a tarp over the doorway for the worst of the winter. I suppose if it gets really bad I could always hang a sliding door, but I'd like to keep the ventilation of the open end. It faces south-east so rain/wind coming from that direction should be rare.

Now all I need is a solar light kit....


----------



## Linsay2231

Wow, that is really nice! I wish I could get one for my horses!


----------



## MaggieJ

What about predators, Moonkitten? Are they likely to be a problem with the end open?


----------



## Donna1982

Looks great!!! If you don't mind me asking about how much did that cost you? I would love to do something like that for the goats.


----------



## Kazahleenah

I'm jealous!!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## moonkitten

MaggieJ said:


> What about predators, Moonkitten? Are they likely to be a problem with the end open?


Well the chickens are free-range and there will be sheep next year, so the rabbits are just one of the offerings for local predators. And yes, with 20+ acres of woods surrounded on 3 sides by farms, there is a LOT of local wildlife. I lost my brand new rooster to a coyote just 2 weeks after I bought him. However, that's the only loss so far. Perhaps the "house" dogs (160 lbs each) are deterrent enough to keep the coyotes away other than the one visit.

If I lose more livestock, I'll have to invest in an LGD. I'll probably need something for the sheep anyway. Hopefully that will keep any visitors out of the rabbitry as well.


----------



## brody

Thats simply awesome and awe inspiring ....

what are the dimensions? I need to figure out something like this

so glad to "see" you ... been wondering how the move went


----------



## moonkitten

Donna1982 said:


> Looks great!!! If you don't mind me asking about how much did that cost you? I would love to do something like that for the goats.


The base price for a 10x20 pine run-in was about $2800. I added the window panel and moved the opening to the short end rather than the long side as additional options, so it came to about $3500. There were cheaper places to buy from, but none had the window panel option and I really wanted the extra light inside since it was only going to be open on the short end.

In all, it was more than worth the cost to have a good solid structure in place before winter. We just bought this house a few weeks ago and there is SOOOOOOO much work to do that we just didn't have time to build/repair anything ourselves. As it is, the sheep will have to be put off until next spring.


----------



## moonkitten

brody said:


> so glad to "see" you ... been wondering how the move went


It's a 10x20. I wanted a 12x20 but it wouldn't fit through the gateposts at the end of the driveway. 

The move went ok, but I'm sooo tired of racing madly to get things repaired/replaced. I'll actually be glad when winter gets here so I can sit down for a bit


----------



## brody

and because it drops into place you didn't require a building permit?


----------



## MaggieJ

It shouldn't be too hard to fit it with chain-link clad gates/doors to keep the predators out. Although with all that needs to be done when you buy a new place, I can see why it might not be top priority. I think it makes a wonderful rabbit barn. I wish I could afford something like that!


----------



## moonkitten

brody said:


> and because it drops into place you didn't require a building permit?


In my area building permits are required for anything larger than 10x10 whether it is portable, temporary or dropped in and even if it is just a rain shelter for animals  I was told even the portable carport kits require a fee/permit although they don't require an inspection.


----------



## moonkitten

MaggieJ said:


> It shouldn't be too hard to fit it with chain-link clad gates/doors to keep the predators out. Although with all that needs to be done when you buy a new place, I can see why it might not be top priority. I think it makes a wonderful rabbit barn. I wish I could afford something like that!


Certainly, there are many possible door configurations. I am going to wait and see how the situation develops however. I don't want to build Fort Knox if it isn't needed. If the lower 10 acres are going to be fenced and patrolled by an LGD, then individual doors on the shelters shouldn't really be necessary. If we lose stock repeatedly, I will add more and more safeguards, but I want to see just how bad it is before I add any more work/expense.


----------



## ladysown

looks good moonkitten.


----------



## nehimama

Now, that is the Grand Poohbah of bunny setups! I see you stated that the opening faces SouthEast. Wise decision. Enjoy!


----------



## Honorine

Very Nice!!! I've been planning something similiar, with possibly both ends open, so that I can drive an ATV with a cart thru. I presently have a 10x14 shed as one of my rabbit set-ups, I fitted the front door with a chain link gate panel from a dog kennel. We have bears here. It makes for decent ventilation, although that is my main problem, good ventilation to keep the ammonia down, your going to have it in any structure. I run fans on the floor of mine to keep it moving. Thanks for the great idea, had discarded the use of a run in shed because of where the door is, didn't think of asking them to move it.


----------



## switchman62

VERY nice set-up you have. 
congrats,
Dave


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Wow, I love that set up & am so jealous! I too wish I could afford one of those for the rabbits & another for my goats but I could see hubby having a heart attack when I told him I wanted those! That sure is nice though!


----------



## Tara Brown

WoW! Looks great Moonkitten! Nice to see it. The buns are going to love it!


----------



## scpankow

Super nice, MoonKitten! What are you going to use to keep the air moving in there? Do the windows open?


----------



## krabbitry

Wow, that setup looks really nice!! How did you make manure collection under your cages? What materials did you use? I have about 70 holes and I am trying to get a good system like that for the manure. I love your setup!


----------



## moonkitten

krabbitry said:


> Wow, that setup looks really nice!! How did you make manure collection under your cages? What materials did you use? I have about 70 holes and I am trying to get a good system like that for the manure. I love your setup!


Thanks 

Here's a description of the rack system. http://www.downtherabbithole.ca/rabbitry.html About a year after I built them, I took them apart and redid them with the trough on the front to save on space. I get a little mucky when reaching into the back corner of the cage, but it takes up a LOT less room.


----------



## krabbitry

That was a lot of help. Thank you very much. Where did you get the corrugated plastic sheets from?


----------



## barnyardgal

I love the building..looks nice!!! You could probably enclose the end & put a door in for not much money...


----------



## moonkitten

krabbitry said:


> That was a lot of help. Thank you very much. Where did you get the corrugated plastic sheets from?


They are called "Coroplast" and both rabbit supply places near me carry them in pre-cut sheets to go under (or on top) of their commercial style cages. You can also buy 4x8 sheets of it at large hardware stores. It would be in the same section as the sheets of lattice or indoor paneling.


----------



## moonkitten

barnyardgal said:


> I love the building..looks nice!!! You could probably enclose the end & put a door in for not much money...


The plan is to move the rabbits into the barn (once it gets finished) and then keep sheep in the run-in. It will be open on the end so they can come and go from the pasture. Sheep don't need much more than shelter from the wind and rain, so I don't really want to put a door on the end unless I have to


----------



## SilverFlame819

I love Coroplast. I was introduced to it through the guinea pig world. I plan to do something very similar to the original design on the source page. I'm super stoked to be able to try out the ideas I have at some point in the future!  This person's design (on the source page) is the only one I've found online even close to what I want to do with mine.


----------



## maters

What kind of predators do you have that could bother your rabbits in those cages? I have coyotes, *****, possums, loose/feral dogs, and skunks and none of them have breached my rabbit cages. My chickens have had some predation in coop and out. I don't have bears, though, it wouldn't be impossible.


----------

